# What kind of squash is this???



## mcorder (Jun 20, 2004)

Howdy,

     Could someone please tell me what type of squash this is?  I've seen it before, but don't know the name and couldn't find it with a quick search of the web.  These were given to me, and grown here in Hot Springs, Arkansas.  Thanks in advance for any info you good folks could provide...







Mark Corder
Hot Springs, Arkansas - USA


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2004)

oops - no image.  I'm curious now - could you try again?


----------



## mcorder (Jun 20, 2004)

Sorry 'bout that - here's a direct link to the photo...

http://mc-graphics.tripod.com/mysterySquash.jpg

http://mc-graphics.tripod.com/mysterySquash.jpg

... hope this works.

P.S.

Now I'm seeing the "Hosted by Tripod" graphic again.  I'm away from my main computer right now, but I'll move it to a different server when I get home.  In the meantime, you might try cutting & pasting the address above...

Mark~


----------



## kyles (Jun 20, 2004)

I've been spending the afternoon cooking and watching x-files.......they look like flying saucers. I recall seeing these squash in Australia, they taste a bit like zucchini, but I don't have a name for them.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 20, 2004)

Those are the white bush scallop (patty pan) type. They are from the zucchini family.


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 20, 2004)

Ok...why can't I seem them??????


----------



## kyles (Jun 21, 2004)

hey Linda you need to copy the link and paste it into your browser, it works then, it doesn't like to be clicked on!!!!!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 21, 2004)

Those are definitely "Patty-pan "squash. Cook like any other summer squash.


----------

